# Hen won't move or eat



## bobbiegirl (Jul 7, 2014)

My hen, Rosy, is six and is a Rhode Island Red. I was gone for a few weeks, during which the neighbors took care of the girls. When I came back today, the other two hens were acting fine. But Rosy is hardly moving. 
She just stands in one spot even when I pet her. She isn't interested in food, even her favorites, but she doesn't look like she lost much weight. She is scratching herself with her beak, though I don't know if that has anything to do with it. Her comb is saggy and the tips are white. She looks like she is blinking alot, too, and I can see the clear part of her eyelid when she does. Once, she even did the thing where she closes her eyes half way, which is really scary because that's what one of my other hens, Penny, did before she died. She had other symptoms though, so I don't think the instances are related. 
Please help! I love her so much, I really want to help her!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

First you need to do a head to toe exam. Do you feel her crop? You shouldn't if she's not eating.

Do you feel any abnormal lumps or bumps any where?

At 5 that is about the average life span, especially if she is a hatchery bird. 

You can try boosting her with something like Nutri Drench. Its loaded with vitamins and minearals. Mix some water in her food and see if you can tempt her, if not mix it watery enough to dispense with a dropper.


----------

